# Thinking of leasing a truck - which way to go?



## toymaker (Aug 17, 2020)

Ok, so I’ve been debating a “new” truck for a while - and think I’m ready to make the commitment.

What I’m debating - lease a new vehicle. The reasoning is 2 fold.

1. I have a free company vehicle available for use. Gas and insurance paid for - so as a daily driver - my truck gets very little use. Of course my company vehicle in a truck - and I’m just more comfortable in a truck. Leasing works well when you know you will use limited miles.

2. I currently have a “basic” truck - a half ton 2wd Chevy work truck. It’s now 10 years old - but has less miles on it than many year old trucks. Looks good - but it’s just “plain” - no thrills set up. It’s perfect for doing routine work around the farm and a scratch or dent effects nothing. I’ll probably keep it to wife’s disapproval as it owes me nothing - and trade I wouldn’t expect much back.

Initially - I thought I knew what I wanted, a Chevy or Toyota half ton, 4wd with mid level package. I don’t need some 55k “luxury” ride..but 4wd and an interior that’s comfortable would be nice. Of course - I shopped around all brands and it made me reconsider.

Chevy - the redesign is just well...underwhelming to me. I always liked Chevy trucks - but the “meh” design and price have turned me off.

Toyota - loves the quality reputation and the high resale. But man are there trucks feeling “dated” inside. Knowing a big redesign is coming and the V8 will be dropped has me debating - go with the proven engine now - or wait to see what 2022 holds. Lease might be a good option here to get out of the 2022 really speaks to me.

Dodge - I wasn’t impressed with them at first, but the new Ram and it’s “gimmicks” is growing on me. The 8” screen and RamBox are things I never thought were needed...but thinking now they are more useful than I gave them credit for.

Finally - Ford. I’ll admit it - I’ve never been a fan of the F150 recently. The early 2000s scared me off these...but the new series is tempting. Especially the diesel with its combo of MPG and power.

Recommendations on what to avoid? Is the diesel worth the cost on Ford/Ram? Even though I’m leasing - I’ll likely wind up buying it out and the fact that a clean low mileage diesel would command a nice offer at turn in if I wanted is a bonus.


----------



## diezelsmoke (Aug 17, 2020)

1) Diesel? NO What you described as useage. NO NO NO NO!
2) Lease ? NO If your probably going to buy it out, buy the vehicle now! Your going need to put down $3000. to $4000. just to start the lease that is money lost.


----------



## holeycow (Aug 17, 2020)

Sounds like you just want to spend money


----------



## toymaker (Aug 17, 2020)

holeycow said:


> Sounds like you just want to spend money



And this effects you how ?

So let’s say that is the case - I did not ask for opinions on if It’s should spend my money - only recommendations on what brand/options to spend it on.

I never said I am looking for the best investment for my money...there are many better investments than a depreciating vehicle.

There is such a thing as user enjoyment of their funds though. If I want to spend my hard earned money on something that I enjoy owning - so be it. If you don’t have an opinion on the question at hand - no need to interject your money management advice.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Aug 17, 2020)

Leasing is good for car dealerships and bad for the consumer.
That's why they make the offers they do.

Over mileage ..... You Pay
Above normal wear..... You Pay
Don't follow the vehicle service plan....You Pay
Someone hits the vehicle.... Diminished Value and You Pay.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 17, 2020)

If you are leasing, the auto company owns the vehicle so it does not matter what brand you buy. They own it and will service/repair it till your lease ends. If you actually intend to buy the truck at the end of the lease, go with Toyota. They made be a bit dated but the reliability is not. Second choice would be Ford. Chevy would make third followed by Dodge which just makes pure junk. Leasing is a tough science. Get your fez on cuz everything is negotiable in a lease. Unless you need the pulling power of a diesel on a daily basis, avoid at all costs.

Best way to purchase a car is to pay with cash. Choose what you want to buy, find it at a dealer’s inventory and send them an email for a price quote. Tell them up front in your email, you are paying with cash with no trade. They will send you a quote. You now have it in writing. Might be best to have a couple of options (color packages) that you can live with if you want the best deal. If what you want is not in inventory, you are going to do some negotiating. If money is no object, just order what you want. Good luck. I hate car shopping.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Aug 21, 2020)

Toyota is a good truck but has poor fuel economy (their primary gripe) and a really carlike feel to the drive. If you don't drive a lot of miles, the value holding proposition could make it financially the most intelligent choice for keeping your value, or if you have a loan, getting to a point where you are ahead of your loan payment curve so you don't have to pay in to sell it. Nothing really all that exciting about them.

Ram is my choice. The Ram 5 link rear suspensions have superior traction and ride, best infotainment, best interior, biggest brakes, and better options spreads to get what you want, Ford packages are very rigid. I want a Ram Rebel with air ride. Probably stuck with a classic single cab with an 8ft bed though (best for my business). Some very, very die hard Ford fans, including myself have been converted. I've seen too many Ford dealers wouldn't back the product. Ford would be the absolute last choice I'd pick for reliability especially with the ecoboost or diesel motor in a HD.

In the right trim package, the new Chevy styling can really pull together with the goofy front end and look pretty good. I hated it at first but its growing on me.

99%... Drive stuff, get impressions, find what you like, do your research.


----------



## blades (Aug 21, 2020)

buy the dealer first- then worry about the truck. Whatever make it's going to need service. lease only worthwhile in a biz function because it is a total write off. for avg consumer it is a lost cause.


----------



## SS396driver (Aug 25, 2020)

I have CTD dodge while yes resale is higher but so is the initial cost so it's really a wash. Not a fan of the Ford aluminium body. Not all body shops can or will work on them ,we used to have tools just for aluminium bodied cars like the doors on MB cars. 

Never leased a car or truck but will they hit you with body damage if the bed is used like a truck?


----------



## esshup (Sep 3, 2020)

I agree with the "no" to a diesel if you aren't going to drive long distances in one shot, they get the best mileage at steady state RPM's. I don't like Ford (to own) because they are constantly changing the engine and parts are expensive. Never had/drove a Toyota truck. I've tried Chevy, Ram. Ford and for my use (40+K miles/year, mostly highway) I settled on a Ram Diesel. I've driven a diesel for a personal vehicle since 1989 or so. Chevy Suburban, VW TDI, and various PU trucks.

If you are going to lease, look at what the "buy at the end of the lease" costs are. 

Another option is to go to Enterprise Truck division and rent a truck for a month of the same mfg. that you want to lease/buy. That way you can have a month of "ownership" and get to know the quirks of each brand before getting stuck with one for a few years that you may not like after a few weeks.


----------

